
Show HN: Meilindex – typo tolerant full text search for emails (CLI) - Tryffel
https://github.com/tryffel/meilindex
======
Tryffel
I needed a tool for searching emails and was unhappy with existing solutions.
I found out about Meilisearch and realized it would be the perfect engine for
emails. So I wrote a tool to index mails (from local Mbox, useful with
Thunderbird) and query them in CLI. This is initial release for the tool
Meilindex. Search Gui is very simple. I have been using this tool for a couple
of months now and I'm very happy with it. Check out Meilisearch for more info
on the engine as well!

